# Looking for Gordon Morcom, engineer with Houlder Bros in 70s and 80s.



## Ruston53 (Jun 15, 2015)

I am trying to locate Gordon who I was a cadet with and who was my best man. Lost track of him in the 80s and have been unable to trace. Any information welcome.


----------



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

I knew a Tony Morcom he be about the same time as a deck Cadet with Houlders would he be a relative ?
Was also a Houlders Eng App at the same time as you where did you do Phase1?


----------



## Ruston53 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

Gordon did not have any relations serving in the merchant navy. Gordon and I spent phase 1, two years at college, at Highbury tech college in Cosham, Portsmouth during 1971 & 1972.

Thank you for replying to my post.

Regards,

Jim.


----------

